# [Crossfire vs SLI] 780Ti/780/290X/290 x Dual/Triple/Quad



## DGLee (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello guys. I'm a newbie on this forum. Glad to post this thread here.







I tested four flagship single-GPU graphics cards scale one to four respectively, along with AMD/NVIDIA's existing 2-GPU SKUs such as 7990, GTX 690 and ASUS 760 MARS. Test presets are as follows : 1920 x 1080 without AA, 1920 x 1080 with 4x AA, 2560 x 1600 without AA, 2560 x 1600 with 4x AA, 3840 x 2160 without AA and 3840 x 2160 with 4x AA. Other hardware configurations and softwares used are as follow image:











(Note that I'm going to upload results under Ultra HD (3840 x 2160) only since there're tons of imgs and results under Full HD (1920 x 1080) and Quad HD (2560 x 1600) are nearly meaningless in terms of CF/SLI scalability. You can read the full text here: http://udteam.tistory.com/585)

Here's the results:

1. Aliens vs Predator (without AA / with 4x AA)










2. Batman : Arkham City (without AA / with 4x AA)










3. Battlefield 3 (without AA / with 4x AA)










4. Battlefield 4 (without AA / with 4x AA)










5. Bioshock : Infinite (without DDOF / with DDOF)










6. Call of Duty : Ghosts (without AA / with 4x AA)










7. Company of Heroes 2 (without AA / with AA : Medium)










8. Crysis : Warhead (without AA / with 4x AA)










9. Crysis 2 (without AA / with 4x AA)










10. Crysis 3 (without AA / with 4x AA)










11. DiRT : Showdown (without AA / with 4x AA)










12. Far Cry 3 (without AA / with 4x AA)










13. Hitman : Absolution (without AA / with 4x AA)










14. Just Cause 2 (without AA / with 4x AA)










15. Metro 2033 (with AAA / with 4x AA)










16. Metro : Last Light (without AA / with SSAA)










17. Sleeping Dogs (without AA / with AA : Extreme)










18. Splinter Cell : Black List (without AA / with 4x AA)










19. The Witcher 2 (without UberSampling / with UberSampling)










20. Tomb Raider : Reboot (without AA / with 4x AA)










Now we've covered 20 game titles. Here are two summaries for absolute framerate and CF/SLI scalability.

- UHD Performance Summary (without AA / with 4x AA)










- UHD Scalability Summary (without AA / with 4x AA)










Okay. That's all.
Thanks for reading my thread!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 16, 2013)

wow..... thanks a lot..... oh are you planning in selling some your GPU's.... can I buy 2? ^_^ lol


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice graphs but ... why did you exclude Just Cause 2, Witcher 2 and Far Cry 3 from the performance summary?


----------



## DGLee (Dec 19, 2013)

Aw... thanks for  comments! Since the original version was written in Korean(which is merely recognizable to most of you guys) I want to recommend you to use Google translation service or Bing's equivalent or whatever similar until I rewrite and re-upload this article in English. I guess this will be done within this year(which is just 10+ days left). Well, sorry for language barrier(btw this barrier is bi-directional! I'm also struggling with using English...) and thanks again for your concerning.

I promise that I'll feedback all comments left here within a couple of days(or weeks). Then, have a nice day! 

+ Reason why I excluded some games (namely FC3, JC2 and Witcher 2) is they were partially unable to run. Of course it is possible making a graph only with valid data, but I chose to not to do so because this could magnify or unnecessarily 'create' the error range. With regards that, I also promise that I'll fix those summarizing graphs as soon as I find a cure for inconsistency. Hope this could be an answer


----------



## Arjai (Dec 19, 2013)

I love information like this. Unfortunately, I have neither the means nor the need for it.

Does that make me a dweeb or, a bored internet geek or, a wanna-bee cool geek?

I don't know, I guess I am just me. Luck is, people like me. Even though I laugh at my own jokes and often, by myself. NO worries. Thanks for the posting. And the research, by far the more important part. 

Oh, and Welcome to TPU!!!


----------

